# New Cat Tree



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

She loves it. 



















She can get to the windowsill much more easily, and we moved the old one to the bedroom for her to use as some steps to get to her bed on top of the wardrobe (and hopefully to get down, and the THUMP from he falling 6 feet was a little troublesome).

Only $105 on amazon, shipped free. wooo!


----------



## 0tk421 (May 21, 2013)

Every time I see I poodle-shaved cat it makes me giggle with delight. 

Nice tree!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That second pic is crazy funny. It's like she's Braveheart leading the battle charge.

And nice tree. What brand?


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I hope she has a lot of fun in it. I have one similar by our patio door.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Thanks guys, I like it a lot. The little house is bamboo and much larger than I thought, which is a nice touch. Her haircut is toooo adorable and will probably be a yearly thing (keeps the hair under control!!). I can't tell if she looks most like a flying monkey from wizard of oz or a tiny bear or a bobblehead.



NebraskaCat said:


> That second pic is crazy funny. It's like she's Braveheart leading the battle charge.


Haha! Maybe I should photoshop a tiny shield and kilt onto her. Here's a similar one from last year's haircut (on her old tree, you can sort of see the height difference if you look at the window).











> And nice tree. What brand?


The brand is trixie, which I've never heard of. It comes unassembled, but all the bits were there and it was easy to put together (even if the instructions were bad). Really sturdy, too. She'll leap onto the top bed from the flor with nary a wobble (it's up against the wall, though.) I got it from amazon: 



 and will definitely be leaving a 4-5 star review in a week if it holds up. (That 1-star review made me pause, but the person is a bit grouchy and the price was right).


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

How sweet!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I forgot to say, the only thing I _don't_ like is that the (seagrass-wrapped) posts are held on with visible carpenter's staples. Is that normal? The sisal post we have uses nontoxic glue and I wouldn't want Io to get poked.

Rewrapping is not a huge deal for me, I'm just not sure what the norm is.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Rewrap or you will keep worrying about it! I think Bobblehead is good....love the haircut!


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

I've gotten 2 off of ebay...and I only do the ones that have free shipping. I won the bids for under $65 each...and the quality is very good. But the one you got is awesome too!


----------



## judybean (Apr 15, 2013)

Good one! I'll check eBay too.


----------



## judybean (Apr 15, 2013)

*Trixie cat trees*



Jacq said:


> I forgot to say, the only thing I _don't_ like is that the (seagrass-wrapped) posts are held on with visible carpenter's staples. Is that normal? The sisal post we have uses nontoxic glue and I wouldn't want Io to get poked.


Do you remember if the ad said it was wrapped in sea grass? Does Io scratch on the posts?

Visible staples would concern me.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Oops I answered your question in the other thread, but yes, it's definitely seagrass. I'm sure the ad said it was somewhere, as well.

And here's a picture of the visible staples:


----------

